# Straw Bale Long Exposure



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

After my trip to the outer Toon the other night in search of sunset vistas i noticed a field with the hay bailed by the Three Tuns Pub at Heddon on the Wall just off the A69, Northumberland It went in the old memory bank then today when i had a few hours free i headed back with my new Pro 10 Stop and Sigma 10-20. This is a 81 second exposure @ f22 using the 10 stop and Hitech 0.6 Hard Grad. Gave it a tickle in CS5 then Capture One. I have to say this 10 stop has a rather blue cast and from what ive seen is the same as the Lee. My conclusion in that case is that my Heliopan is the daddy!


Hey there  by gizto29, on Flickr

Comments and advice welcome

Phil


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff....:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm liking that, rather alot actually


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

thats very good, the more shots i see like this the more i want to bite the bullet and get myself a big stopper :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shot, if I was you, I'd probably consider sending that into a few photomags etc


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Really like the composure on that, remember reading in a magazine (practical photography i think) about the lee big stopper giving cool colour casts and having to play around with the wb to combat it or shooting raw and correcting the cast in PP.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

My tests with big stopper is stick custom
WB to around 9100 when shooting and job done

Liking the shot matey, (it's bale btw )


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mick said:


> thats very good, the more shots i see like this the more i want to bite the bullet and get myself a big stopper :thumb:


Gives so much more possibilities. I have to say using a slot 10 stop is so much easier than a screw in and you can use a grad without mega hassle!
Thanks Phil



neilos said:


> Nice shot, if I was you, I'd probably consider sending that into a few photomags etc


Thanks very much. I think the cables kill it. Ive tried to clone them out but failed miserably! 


Serapth said:


> Really like the composure on that, remember reading in a magazine (practical photography i think) about the lee big stopper giving cool colour casts and having to play around with the wb to combat it or shooting raw and correcting the cast in PP.


Aye, they all give a colour cast which can be rectified but i think i havnt quite succeeded here. Back to ACRaw i go lol



buckas said:


> My tests with big stopper is stick custom
> WB to around 9100 when shooting and job done
> 
> Liking the shot matey, (it's bale btw )


Ive tried using custom WB on my D5000 when i tried welding glass but although i managed to do it in the house when i went to the beach it wouldnt work for some reason.... My camera doesnt have the kernel (i think thats the right measurement) settings in custom WB. I'll look into Custom Wb again Drew. 
Oh and ive changed it to BAle....and its straw someone else pointed out lol
Phil


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The wires are very distracting. If these were removed it would be so much better, otherwise a nice shot.

I'm a big fan of 10 stoppers. I currently have the B&W 10 stop filter. I would like a Lee Big Stopper but you can't get them for love nor money. There is such a long back order waiting time for them. Currently 6 - 8 months. On eBay they are going for double their price, which is stupid.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Got my big stopper for regular price from dalephotographic - everywhere was on backorder but they had loads

Might be worth a bash


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

buckas said:


> Got my big stopper for regular price from dalephotographic - everywhere was on backorder but they had loads
> 
> Might be worth a bash


just checked there, the site claims out of stock, maybe still worth calling though incase theyve got one hidden away somewhere :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> The wires are very distracting. If these were removed it would be so much better, otherwise a nice shot.
> 
> I'm a big fan of 10 stoppers. I currently have the B&W 10 stop filter. I would like a Lee Big Stopper but you can't get them for love nor money. There is such a long back order waiting time for them. Currently 6 - 8 months. On eBay they are going for double their price, which is stupid.


Totally agree Bb but i just couldnt clone them out 
I just noticed thers one up to £170 on ebay with 1 day left which is just daft!
Have you considered the Hitech? Heres a review which pretty much equals it to the Lee.. As i say the slot type are so much more user friendly 
http://blog.robertstrachan.com/archives/1314/hitech-pro-stop-review/

Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok... I don't like it! The colour cast, the composition, the sloping angle, sorry its just not for me! Blurred clouds can not save an otherwise average pic, sorry I Know my comments are against the grain here and your red bubble page is testament to your photography skills but for me at least this shot isn't great.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Ok... I don't like it! The colour cast, the composition, the sloping angle, sorry its just not for me! Blurred clouds can not save an otherwise average pic, sorry I Know my comments are against the grain here and your red bubble page is testament to your photography skills but for me at least this shot isn't great.


Hey Brazo, thats why i post my shots. I want honest opinions and thats what youve given. My problem on the day was that i went at the wrong time and most of my other shots were with the sun shining down on the lens. Other than that i had a problem where the sun was on my left shoulder at about 45 degrees and i had some freaky light blead which i think was caused by the sun hitting the bigger Hard Grad then reflecting into the 10 stop. Due to the sunlight and my small screen i didnt notice this at first. 
Heres a pic of one..
img560.imageshack.us/img560/4158/dsc0258light bleed.jpg
The WB is something i need to revisit also and i tried to clone out the wires with no luck  I still havnt had my camera for 1 year so im learning every day and theres just so much to take in, most of the mistakes are caught in hindsight aswell unfortunately.  
I appreciate your feedback as its this that'll make me take more care next time. 
Maybe i can woo you with 1 more shot from the day.....
Thanks Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil you have taken such good pics, stunning shots on your red bubble page! You don't need me or anyone else to help you learn, as such! Although its fair to say all comments help. What about the angle? I won't go as far to say your horizon is wonky as your other pics exhibit arrow straight horizons.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Phil you have taken such good pics, stunning shots on your red bubble page! You don't need me or anyone else to help you learn, as such! Although its fair to say all comments help. What about the angle? I won't go as far to say your horizon is wonky as your other pics exhibit arrow straight horizons.


Thanks mate, the field is on a hill....
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5385/farbackstrawimageshack.jpg

Im starting to swing your way now lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

That 'farback' shot has more potential imo!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> That 'farback' shot has more potential imo!


Haha, i have posted another shot i took in a new thread next door lol

Phil


----------

